# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  مركز القادة للتدريب دورات ديسمبر 2011

## nashwa2011

السلام عليكم 
إلي الساده أعضاء المنتدي الكرام 
بعد التحية والتقدير،،،،

يهديكم مركز القادة للتدريب أطيب تحياته ويتمنى لسيادتكم مزيد من التقدم والرقي.
يسعدنا بكل فخر وإعتزاز أن نتواصل مع سيادتكم دائماً لتقديم أفضل سبل الدعم التدريبي .
ويسعدنا ان نرسل لكم دورات شهر ديسمبر لعام 2011 .
آملين أن نتعاون معكم من أجل تقديم مستوى تدريبي متميز وأن نقدم لكم دائماً كل جديد.
أرجو الإطلاع عليها ونأمل التعاون معكم قريباً إن شاء الله.
مع الشكر والتقدير،،،

http://www.4shared.com/********/CFyh...__nashwa.html?
بروفايل مركز القاده
Leaders Profile.pdf - 4shared.com - sharing - download
النشره الدوريه لمركز القاده للتدريب
leaderss blue00000.pdf - 4shared.com - sharing - download

----------

